# Fox F28-194B, 14" Bandsaw, 2hp



## RobS888

Thank you for the review.


----------



## Tedstor

Nice review. That looks a lot like the Craftsman-brand band saw we can get in the US. 
Oh…and your English is quite good. Probably better than mine.


----------



## BigMig

Nice review - Helpful and realistic - and GREAT English.


----------



## b2rtch

Alexander, nice meeting you and your English is quite good, congratulations.
Thank you very much for the review.
I am glad that you are happy with your saw.
I have 17" Grizzly,I am very happy with it too.


----------



## loupitou06

Beautiful Olive wood you are resawing here, looks amazing. Next time you need parts let me know I will ship it from here and trade you for some wood


----------



## tamtum

Many model of other bandsaw brands is look like Fox. I think It's the same manufacturer and paint them in different color. Scheppach , Craftsman and many other brands are the same , the differences are in motors and Blade Width.
Loupitou06 if you want olive wood I can sent it to you for free of course because the olive wood we have it for the fireplace…. Just tell me dimensions.
B2rtch Grizzly is by far better than mine !!!


----------



## OldGuysRule

Seeing as I don't speak any Greek at all you would win the bet! But. to tell the truth your English is excellent! I'm new to Lumber Jocks and it is so cool to see wood lovers from all over the world coming together! As for your band saw I have the Craftsman saw that looks just like your Fox. And I too find it to be a good machine. Thanks for the review!! And keep making saw dust!


----------



## tamtum

I cut the engine belt trying to cut slices of wood. Whoever has this engine belt will struggle to find a belt and the agent did not give the brand code from the belt (They want 40 euros for the belt). The solution is belt MITSUBOSHI 240J with only 7 euros made in Japan.


----------

